# Other Languages > jQuery >  Jquery and database

## dot_net_help

hi all

I wanted to use show slide show in jquery slider format ...I have database where one table hold all images 

i know how to get images from database but no idea how to move in slide format using jquery .help required ..

Thanks

----------


## akhileshbc

Fetch the image urls from db. Then use these in your IMG elements, which you have attached the slider plugin to. You could use either echoing the url at page load from PHP or some other server side language. Or, if you are using AJAX, then you could assign them directly via the jQuery's attr() method on the IMG elements, passing the url for the SRC attribute.

There are plenty of jQuery sliders out there. Some are free and some are commercial. Make use of Google to find one suitable for you. Orelse, try creating one of yourself. jQuery Cycle plugin might come in handy for this. Have a look at it too.

 :wave:

----------


## dot_net_help

thanks

can u suggest any tutorial related to it!!

----------


## akhileshbc

> thanks
> 
> can u suggest any tutorial related to it!!


Try doing a quick search in Google. I found plenty of tutorials and jQuery plugins.

 :wave:

----------

